
T-Mobile reveals its plan to give free internet to 10M homes - rbanffy
https://www.engadget.com/t-mobile-reveals-its-plan-to-give-free-internet-to-10-million-homes-103521899.html
======
badRNG
>“Now it's literally, if you don't have connectivity, you can't do school."

It seems that in our current world, having internet access is increasingly
like access to power or water. I wouldn't count on incredibly limited plans
like the one linked to get us there. Like water or power, it seems that
getting public investment at the community level is the best way to provide
residents affordable internet access.

Unfortunately, 22 states have banned municipal governments from providing
internet access [1].

[1] [https://broadbandnow.com/report/municipal-broadband-
roadbloc...](https://broadbandnow.com/report/municipal-broadband-roadblocks/)

